# Moving to the Gold Coast...working in Brisbane? Which Suberbs?



## SaintsDownUnder (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello there...

I have jus joined and thought I would try this out. 
I'm moving to the GC in august with my good lady for a couple of years (or maybe more) ... 
She is a doctor and will be working in one of the hospitals there...probs both. Anyway I'm in IT (pmo consultant) and the chances of getting work in GC I think will be slim...so I am gonna have to do a commute to Brissie I think...

Does anyone have any experience of the train journey from say Robina or Southport in to the city? Can you get a seat/are the trains like ovens in the heat/are they punctual etc?? If I'm gonna have to do it everyday, be nice to know it's not going to drive me crazy.

On that note, what is Robina and southport like as suburbs? I've also looked at Hope Island...basically everywhere :-/

Want ti make sure there are things to do/sports clubs close enough to get involved.

Any advice would be really grateful...we are so excited now its finally getting sorted...:-D

Thanks...


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Gold Coast has the worst unemployment rate in Australia at the moment it's basically on par with America. having said that though IT seems to be invincible from this downturn and of course your partner has a job already. Should be ok I suspect.


----------



## SaintsDownUnder (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks...jeese I didn't realise. Guess u jus assume things will be different other there. Like that here at the minute. Eye opener that....


----------



## Jen_21 (Apr 30, 2009)

My aunt commutes to Brisbane by car from Runcorn. She's inland and housing is much more affordable.


----------



## SaintsDownUnder (Apr 15, 2011)

Jen_21 said:


> My aunt commutes to Brisbane by car from Runcorn. She's inland and housing is much more affordable.


Cheers...


----------



## SaintsDownUnder (Apr 15, 2011)

SaintsDownUnder said:


> Cheers...


I think that's a better option to look in land a little...I'll check it out

Cheers


----------



## Hessi (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey, 

I lived in Robina for a while. If you are looking for a quite area, aprox. 15 min drive from the beach, with lots of canals, Robina is the place to go. The train to Brissie takes roughly an hour. can't really comment on the commute, since I didn't have to go to Brissie that often.
I do remember that the train line was under construction when I was there last time (2008) and you had to switch from a train to a bus and back to the train which kinda sucked. but the train line might be fixed by now ( you would think so, right).

there is not much going on in Robina. (there is a University located in Robina: Bond Uni), but the student parties happen on campus or in Surfers...so you shouldn't be concerned about a lot of noise. As I said, it is a pretty quite (=boring???) place.

Cheers


----------



## SaintsDownUnder (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey, thanks for that...

I'm not really bothered about a party central. Rather good food and a nice place to live.

I'm started to read a lot about crime and hassle on the Gold Coast, is this right? We have the chance to move to Sydney instead - but the housing and standard of accommodation for your money seems considerably better than sydney. 

I kno everywhere has it's fights on a Saturday night...but I guess when your moving somewhere you don't wanna walk into a fight zone or somewhere you can't go out after dark!!!

Been looking at Burleigh Heads for accom too...any comments about that suburb?

Is surfers paradise really such a hole?? It's all everyone says...Blackpool in the sun I heard a few times! 

I think the commute for me is definitely on, an hour isn't so bad...:-/
To live in the sun!! 

Thanks for the advice...but please keep it coming :-D


----------



## slympro (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi,
I am also new to this forum.
My wife, 2 kids & I have lived on the Gold Coast for 7 months now, moving from Melbourne, where we we first located when we emigrated nearly 3 years ago. I cannot comment on the commute via train to brissy because i have never had to do it.
Robina centre is massive new development, with restaurants, cafes, cinemas with lots of gated communities, some good & some not so good, determined by who your neighbors are. Theres a new hospital in Robina & a new one being built near southport (my wife is a nurse on the GC)
Personally, if you dont have kids, i would get as close the the beach as possible for the best outdoor lifestyle & foreshore activities. Burliegh Heads is nice with a great forshore and there are nice areas between Broadbeach & Mermaid Beach. Beach & almost beach front dwellings offer the best lifestyle & are out of the rental budgets for most of the undesirables, if your not out after 10pm you almost certainly never experience any trouble. Most of my friends work in security and say there's plenty of drama, fueled by drunks after midnight as with most cities, otherwise and in my experience it is very safe.
I would also consider Clear Island Waters, 3 km to Broadbeach 10 min to Nerang Station & afforable, cannot comment on Southport or Hope Island.
Surfers btw is no-way comparable to Blackpool which was dated, dirty, classless sh.thole last time I visited. 
Hope This helps
Paul


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Gold Coast has many family orientated areas but historically the city (if you want to call it that) is a vegas modelled in and out party town which is what the economy is based on (tourism) FYI the Russian Mafia have a huge influence in the city.

The same rules apply though if you live in a cheap area you might run into problems if you live in a nice area you won't have too many problems. Australia is a classic example of you get what you pay for.

The real problem with the gold coast is the city has a huge crystal meth problem like many parts of Australia though. In general though the city is safe.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

I lived on the GC for 18 months at Paradise Waters (expensive & nice) & is opposite Main Beach also nice. However I would steer clear of Southport it is not very pleasant with house breaking, drug problems etc.
Robina is quite a drive from other end of GC (Southport) where I think the hospital is & Robina is mixed bag over a massive area & not very exciting.

Personally I would choose Nerang on the train line also & very pleasant, looks like train trip from there to Brisbane would take 1 hour & cost $11.20 (cheaper with a weekly or monthly ticket) the other places along the train line are inland & hot, dry & dusty & in my opinion ugly.

this may help you regarding trains
AUSTRALIAN BUS AND TRAIN JOURNEY PLANNER - ROUTE DETAILS

Failing that is there no positions for your OH in Brisbane? This is a nicer place than GC & the Sunshine Coast is 1 hour away for getaways.

Or I would consider Sydney it is wonderful city it has everything & would be more opportunity & probably better salary for you with IT, If you are both earning good salaries then Sydney is very affordable & great place. I lived there for 32 years & if I was younger would still be there.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd give Nerang a wide berth, it doesn't have a good reputation and the Coasters locals call the residents Nerangutangs 

I have friends who live in the southern end of the GC and they say it's quieter and more family orientated down there.

Brisbane is far too hot and city-like. The CBD is ok though I'd hate to live there.

Give the canal housing on the GC a miss too - very noisy, too many party houses and most of them are at risk of flooding. Paradise, Clear Island etc.

Try the hinterland the other side of the motorway, much more relaxed and community orientated but there's lots to chose from in that part of Queensland so you're sure to find something that suits.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Weebie said:


> Gold Coast has many family orientated areas but historically the city (if you want to call it that) is a vegas modelled in and out party town which is what the economy is based on (tourism) FYI the Russian Mafia have a huge influence in the city.
> 
> The same rules apply though if you live in a cheap area you might run into problems if you live in a nice area you won't have too many problems. Australia is a classic example of you get what you pay for.
> 
> The real problem with the gold coast is the city has a huge crystal meth problem like many parts of Australia though. In general though the city is safe.


Same as in New Zealand. Awful problem over there.


----------



## SaintsDownUnder (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the posts...really informative and useful to know what also to expect...

We have still decided to move to the GC - having agreed that everywhere has it's S#ithole areas and problems (I'm from St Helens and oh is from belfast) but it's what you make it and as one poster said...you get what you pay for.

I'm assuming many of you are still living on GC...so there must be a lot of positives? What's the lifestyle actually like? 

I get the impression finding somewhere to live will have to wait til we can drive round and see the places in the flesh

Im looking for a relaxed lifestyle...were I can do sports and enjoy being outside after work etc....

Thanks again...


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

It's very good, so good that I'm transferring my job down there shortly. I've been angling for a relocation for ages and now I've got it so I'm "stoked" as they say in these parts.

Is your wife going to be working at Robina hospital? it's just undergone a massive expansion and looks very good indeed, right next to the rail station and motorway so commuting will be a doddle

The whole area is very up and coming and I think you'll enjoy living there. It's very different from Surfers. I have two sets of friends who live there - one of whom is a teacher who has a lifestyle property and is well into the alternative lifestyle, the other is a nurse and she lives on a normal quiet street, her kids walk to school and play in the park on the way home. All very normal, lol!

When you're looking for places to live don't forget the northern end of New South Wales, a lot of people commute up from there to the GC.


----------



## SaintsDownUnder (Apr 15, 2011)

She will be split between Robina an the hospital in Southport...

It's basically me that will have to commute so I'll e working where-ever I can find it. 

Quite streets/parks/sunshine and nice place to come home to...sounds perfect to me! 
Not party animals...few drinks and a BBQ with friends is more our style!


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

You'll love it then, plenty of beautiful parks, quiet streets, soccer teams for the kids, golf courses and an excellent shopping centre. Live somewhere between the two hospitals, not too far from the station.

From what I hear the further north you go the busier it gets on the train in the morning, people are standing in the entrance way to the doors by the time it gets to Coomera during peak rush hour. Nothing like as bad as commuting in Britain and the trains run until almost midnight.

Good places to look at are Robina Woods and Robina Dales, Mudgeeraba, Bonogin, Reedy Creek, Varsity Lakes, the developments leading off Somerset Drive. Don't make up your mind yet, get over and try it all out and find out what feels right for you.


----------

